# Changed fluid on western plow not won't work



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

I changed the fluid on my mark iii western plow now it won't fuction at all. I don't know if I put the pump filter thing in wrong. I have the filter facing down if I'm looking straight at pump.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

15jasosa said:


> I changed the fluid on my mark iii western plow now it won't fuction at all. I don't know if I put the pump filter thing in wrong. I have the filter facing down if I'm looking straight at pump.


Are you sure it is full? Filter should go on side of pump. Motor engaged on pump shaft? Did you disconnect motor wires? If so did you kook them back up correct? Are you sure the air is out of the system?


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Shaft is in correct. Yes
I disconnected the red power and black ground 
It looks correct and tight.
I did fill fluid.
At first I tried r&o hydrolic fluid then I took out and put atf
How would I get air out?
Thanks this is my first plow.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Been a while since I worked on a old western pump but if you have the two posts next to each other and have the wires on wrong the motor spins backwards therefor pump will do nothing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you remove the level plug on the side?


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm going out to work on now, I really appreciate it.
I'm going to remove level plug now. I forgot. And check my cables and move to pump filter thing that's bolted inside. I had it were filter was facing right. Now it's facing down. I'm going to try it facing the left. I'll let you know how it goes.
Thanks y'all!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your dealing with a unimount correct?

How are you moving the filter around? 
It only goes one way.


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

The thing that the filter screws in that bolts into the pump. It can go in facing like 4 directions 

It's a western isarmarc iii extra duty


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Your dealing with a unimount correct?
> 
> How are you moving the filter around?
> It only goes one way.


I'm following along, but he's got me lost. Can you post a picture of how you have the pump mounted?


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Sorry, I'll send one


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

15jasosa said:


> The thing that the filter screws in that bolts into the pump. It can go in facing like 4 directions
> 
> It's a western isarmarc iii extra duty


Is it unimount is what I'm asking?
The pump only goes on one way. It's got a fluid port in the housing, if you block the output of the pump, you plow no move


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

I can't upload m, with my iPhone. Error message says file to large


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Yup, thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

15jasosa said:


> I can't upload m, with my iPhone. Error message says file to large


ok, bring the pic up on your screen.
If you push 2 buttons at the same time you can take a screen shot.
your phone will save this as a pic.

now, you can up load the screen shot.
if its still to big or you want to ditch the header.
go to edit,
select edit and crop the pic,
(drag the corners in )
now you can up load it 
with out the need to download a app.


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

I had it where that screen was facing right as well. Now it's facing down


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

15jasosa said:


> I had it where that screen was facing right as well. Now it's facing down


you can also rotate the pic in the edit screen on your phone.


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Moter runs like it wants to work but no movement


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Here......and your plow Is a conventional, or a cable operated western. Older model. 
http://library.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=120&seclevel=1&filename=62880.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

I got it. It was a screw I backed out to see if it leaked some air. Screwed it back in now it raises but won't stay up now. But I found a leak. Stripped screw. Hopefully that works once I swap screws


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

15jasosa said:


> View attachment 169096


The filter should be pointed towards plow. That is your actual hydraulic pump. Make sure the o rings are still on it.


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Plow keeps leaking and wont stay raised


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why?

And on so maney diffrent levels.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What are you drilling? What screws were you loosening, or bleeding? Did this work before you started on it? Read the entire Manuel on this before you do anything else.


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Lol, man but no more leaks. It was the o ring in the up and down control. I thought the screws where not right enough. They are now!! 
I'm almost done got it to raise and now it won't lower. I think it's the raise valve. I screwed to deep and now it's striped. I'll work on it tomorrow. Man what a day.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

hey there is a whole video on you tube look up mossman381 he is also a member here


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Birdseeed JR


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

15jasosa said:


> View attachment 169128


Ya want to try to work a little cleaner. Remove the drilled metal before assembly. And what screw did ya strip.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> hey there is a whole video on you tube look up mossman381 he is also a member here


Chris, Nice Shout Out Mossman 381 does have some excellent How to Videos. Lately he's been laying LOW!! on the
P/S . Looking forward to here a post from him?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Ya want to try to work a little cleaner. Remove the drilled metal before assembly. And what screw did ya strip.


Looks like the two lower ones.

Must be cold out there, as the metal shavings are freezing on top of the housing...

lol


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

15jasosa said:


> View attachment 169106


Is that how the 3 way and cable suppose to go or the other way?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

just go to his youtube channel


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

I did I appreciate it. I've actually started watching his videos before I even started


----------

